# dakota dovetail jig



## oddybay (Aug 11, 2010)

I am UK hobbyist always looking for new tools that really contribute to quality work -not ones that are a fiddle to set up or try and do too many different things and do none of them particularly well.

The Dakota dovetail jig has just come on to the UK market.

Has anyone used it and can recommend it?

Oddybay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Oddybay

Many have this type of jig, sold under many names most don't like it out of the box 

Dakota 12" Dovetail Jig (DKL35) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

Dovetail Machine

========



oddybay said:


> I am UK hobbyist always looking for new tools that really contribute to quality work -not ones that are a fiddle to set up or try and do too many different things and do none of them particularly well.
> 
> The Dakota dovetail jig has just come on to the UK market.
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Oddybay. Glad to have you as a member of the community.


----------

